# Bromine and BVO??



## teri2280 (Feb 7, 2012)

(Not necessarily "off topic", but had no clue where to put this!)

OK, ya'll know that I'm relatively new to all of this. Here's a quick run down of my history:

March 2012, TT and lymph node dissection for thyca.
June 2012 RAI
July 2012 Body Scan (clean)
Dec 2012 Body Scan (clean)

Before my RAI, I began to suspect that low iodine is what got me into this mess in the first place, since my labs had been normal, and I did an at-home iodine test that proved it, at least in my eyes. (Should have taken 8 hours for the iodine to absorb, took less than ONE.)

Today, my aunt alerted me to a picture on facebook that included an article about Mountain Dew (which I've been straight up addicted to for close to 20 years) containg BVO, which blocks iodine receptors. (Ding ding ding!!) I've done some research, and found out it's also been linked to Ovarian, Breast, and Prostate cancers.

My question is this: As long as I've been addicted to the Dew, how long will it take to reverse the effects if I drop it? Is it something where it'll take 30 or 5? I've tried googling, but I either can't find anything, or I'm not putting in the right search string. (Quite possibly the latter, lol.) I keep coming up with the same article in different locations, but it doesn't list quite what I"m looking for.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I doubt anybody can really answer that question. Let us know what your experience is!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

teri2280 said:


> (Not necessarily "off topic", but had no clue where to put this!)
> 
> OK, ya'll know that I'm relatively new to all of this. Here's a quick run down of my history:
> 
> ...


Holy cats!! Do you think this is true? Do you have any credible source?

Here is one..........

A negative anion gap or an elevated serum chloride should prompt an evaluation for bromism. In this case hemodialysis dramatically improved the patient's clinical condition and reduced the half-life of bromide to 1.38 h.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9140329


----------



## teri2280 (Feb 7, 2012)

Andros said:


> Holy cats!! Do you think this is true? Do you have any credible source?
> 
> Here is one..........
> 
> ...


Thanks Andros! That also sheds some light into my 90-day-straight-headache!  Most of the sources I found were an article copied from somewhere. I honestly have no clue where it originated, but it was on the huffington post's website.

Here's a study I did just find online, however: 
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC501258/


----------



## teri2280 (Feb 7, 2012)

This is the same article I kept finding last night:
http://articles.mercola.com/sites/a...nother-Poison-Hiding-in-Your-Environment.aspx


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

teri2280 said:


> Thanks Andros! That also sheds some light into my 90-day-straight-headache!  Most of the sources I found were an article copied from somewhere. I honestly have no clue where it originated, but it was on the huffington post's website.
> 
> Here's a study I did just find online, however:
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC501258/


Good deal; this is a very "credible" abstract. I have "bookmarked" it.

I don't drink soft drinks, period. Has your headache gone away? I think there is caffeine in Mountain Dew as well?


----------



## teri2280 (Feb 7, 2012)

Yeah, there's tons of caffeine in Dew. The headache went away back around the middle of December, thank goodness. I thought at the time it was just from wearing my hair in a ponytail all the time. I ditched the ponytail, and after a couple of days the headache was gone.

I'm not going to be able to give up the Dew cold turkey, but I should be able to at least cut WAY back. On average, through yesterday, I was drinking about 96 oz. per day, if not more (3 bottles, plus about 3 cans). I grabbed a bottle about a half hour ago while we were in town getting the pup's nails trimmed, but it'll be my only one today. Guess I'll have to stock up on my "speedway cappucino" flavored k-cups!!  I'm starting 3rd shift tomorrow night, so I'm gonna need at least SOME caffeine!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

teri2280 said:


> Yeah, there's tons of caffeine in Dew. The headache went away back around the middle of December, thank goodness. I thought at the time it was just from wearing my hair in a ponytail all the time. I ditched the ponytail, and after a couple of days the headache was gone.
> 
> I'm not going to be able to give up the Dew cold turkey, but I should be able to at least cut WAY back. On average, through yesterday, I was drinking about 96 oz. per day, if not more (3 bottles, plus about 3 cans). I grabbed a bottle about a half hour ago while we were in town getting the pup's nails trimmed, but it'll be my only one today. Guess I'll have to stock up on my "speedway cappucino" flavored k-cups!!  I'm starting 3rd shift tomorrow night, so I'm gonna need at least SOME caffeine!


I am a coffee hound so I am well caffeinated. LOL!! Are you drinking regular Mt. Dew w/fructose? Best get your glucose checked if you are. You could be headed towards diabetes.

Mrs. Worrywart here!


----------



## teri2280 (Feb 7, 2012)

Andros said:


> I am a coffee hound so I am well caffeinated. LOL!! Are you drinking regular Mt. Dew w/fructose? Best get your glucose checked if you are. You could be headed towards diabetes.
> 
> Mrs. Worrywart here!


Yeah, it's the regular stuff. And I'm good on the sugar levels. Diabetes runs in both sides of my family, and my doc tests it about once every 6 mos once he found out about my Dew addiction a few years ago, plus the occasional finger prick my mom makes me do on her tester.  I can't remember what the levels were the last time, but he said I was good to go.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

teri2280 said:


> Yeah, it's the regular stuff. And I'm good on the sugar levels. Diabetes runs in both sides of my family, and my doc tests it about once every 6 mos once he found out about my Dew addiction a few years ago, plus the occasional finger prick my mom makes me do on her tester.  I can't remember what the levels were the last time, but he said I was good to go.


Ummm...I have to ask...given that your doctor is concerned about the Mountain Dew, pluse your family history of diabetes...why do you still drink so much of the stuff? Why wait until you HAVE diabetes to stop?

I know...you said earlier you were cutting way back, which is great! How's that effort going?


----------



## teri2280 (Feb 7, 2012)

I guess it's just been one of my few "guilty pleasures". A can of mountain dew to me was like a coffee to a normal coffee person, which I'm not at all. I like the cheap convenience store type cappucinos, but that's about it, and it's definitely not an everyday thing, MAYBE once or twice a week, now that I found the K-cup equivalent. I HAVE had regular coffee at times, but it has more milk in it than coffee, plus a little bit of sugar (about a tsp). It was just one of my vices, I guess. I don't drink alcohol much at all (I'm a beer drinker, but a case lasts me at LEAST 2 months, and only drink enough to get "buzzed" about once every 6 months, and I'm not big on sweets. I know I get sugar in other ways, but I "think" that most of what sugar I do consume (other than the dew, of course) is easily broken down. I'm one of those weirdo's, I guess, not a big sweets person, unless it's at some get-together like a birthday party or a wedding, and those don't happen much at all.

As far as ditching the dew, I'm doing pretty good. I had 1/2 of a 20 oz. bottle around 2am last night on my lunch, and finished off the other half on my way home. Our dog yesterday when I was trying to sleep was afraid of something for some reason, so when I tried to nap before work, she was glued to mommy's side. (Kinda funny - my dog is a pit bull / chow mix, but she's a scardey-cat.) The sad thing is, every time she moved, the tags on her collar would jingle and wake me up. When I finally got her out of the bedroom, every time she heard someone pull into the house across the road she would bark.  Mom got about an hour and a half of sleep yesterday, and since cheap cappucino isn't available at work, I had to make do.

I found some crystal light type stuff that you add to bottled water in the store this morning before leaving. It's the walmart brand, but it's an energy one, so for less than $2, I grabbed it. Haven't tried it yet, but I will here in a few hours when I wake up from my nap.


----------

